# What to buy ps3 or xbox



## bkpeerless (Apr 1, 2014)

This summer I am planning to buy a PS3 or xbox not (ps4 for xbox one because its out of budget. Plz sugest what to buy. the only thing i am worried about is the life of this console after the launch of next gen. plz help ..


----------



## snap (Apr 1, 2014)

get the ps3 cause of better and more exclusives and sony will support ps3 longer IMO


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2014)

bkpeerless said:


> This summer I am planning to buy a PS3 or xbox not (ps4 for xbox one because its out of budget. Plz sugest what to buy. the only thing i am worried about is the life of this console after the launch of next gen. plz help ..



My ps3 completed 2 years with really heavy gaming and still running okay. 
just remember to keep it vertical and have good airflow.

XBOX is crap and the games on it are also available on PC so there is no point in getting it. 
It has very less exclusives and PS3 gives you PSN+ instant collection. With just 3k per year you can download loads of games and have them for yourself.
PSN+ gives you a lot of discounts as well

for XBOX you have to pay to play online, PSN is free (PSN+ is required for PS4  poor me)


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 2, 2014)

^^ Telling XBox is cr@p is not good. Each console has it own merits. Personally i prefer PS3 eventhough i have Xbox because it can act as BluRay Player. apart from that i find no major difference(ofcourse PS3 exclusives but remember HALO? and other exclusives for Xbox?).

@OP +1 for PS3.


----------



## bkpeerless (Apr 2, 2014)

I am not interested about exclusive.. because every console need to release some to survive. I am just worried how long will it support me. Ex xbox died after xbox 360 where as ps2 is still selling like anything. At olx moded ps3 r selling like anything.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 2, 2014)

bkpeerless said:


> I am not interested about exclusive.. because every console need to release some to survive. I am just worried how long will it support me. Ex xbox died after xbox 360 where as ps2 is still selling like anything. At olx moded ps3 r selling like anything.



your money, your decision.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 4, 2014)

> I am not interested about exclusive.. because every console need to release some to survive. I am just worried how long will it support me. Ex xbox died after xbox 360 where as ps2 is still selling like anything. At olx moded ps3 r selling like anything. p



you are confusing support with sales...

though PS2 was selling till last year ... new games releases ( this is support) releases were stopped by 2008 or so.. only annual fifa was 1 game that was continued to be released... and 1 or 2 others 

PS3 will enjoy all of the games of 2014... and then it will start to decline from 2015..still major annual games like COD, assassin creed , fifa will continue till 2017 atleast

Regarding sales
PS2 was selling till last year because it was a very very cheap console sold only in india and other developing markets...

PS3 will receive a price drop this year to i think 10-12k or so..  PS3 will be continued to sell at least for the next 4 years.. Ps3 library is so huge .. Regarding  Online Nobody knows about PSN .. it is possible that sony might make PSN a Paid affair after next year..

so don't worry if you haven't been gaming and playing games for last 3-4 years it's best to get a PS3 than PS4 or other consoles... also note when the price drops to 10k and prices of original games fall which is inevitable .. the online PS3 gaming community in india will explode... Ps2 didn't have online community so it died  and that's why modding it was so famous and hit.. but with PS3 we will have less modded ones because majority people won't like to loose Online gaming.. this is where xbox 360 comes in .. xbox 360 will become like PS2 which will become famous as modded console and it is much easier to mod xbox than PS..  Ps3 in india is just getting started...

 .. i think you will continue to get value out of PS3 until your PS3 dies..

i too am in line for PS3 just waiting for sony to launch the newer version with new hardware made on 22-28Nm and a price drop at least for the 12 gb model to 10-12k .. which will happen by august i think

so don't worry PS3 is destined to be the longest  supported console ever..


----------



## abhidev (Apr 4, 2014)

why not PS4 ?


----------



## bkpeerless (Apr 16, 2014)

abhidev said:


> why not PS4 ?



console cost 40000
game cost 4000
 I think this is good enough reason ..  Also I have a high end pc


----------



## Superayush (Apr 16, 2014)

Ps 3 have it love it


----------



## paulmathew (Apr 29, 2014)

I advice you to purchase the Xbox, as it is reasonable and has an incredible gaming experience.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 29, 2014)

bkpeerless said:


> console cost 40000
> game cost 4000
> I think this is good enough reason ..  Also I have a high end pc



Not to ridicule your decision, but as u said u have a highend pc and possibly know how things work on gaming industry, its not long before PS3 loses its support. Also, buying a PS3 or Xbox now should have enough reasons (to play the execlusives should be the reason) for you to go for it as cross platform games can be played on your pc instead for much lesser cost.

If it is not for exclusives on the consoles, you better buy the new gen console after say 6 months from now as you will have enough games to judge the right console for you.


----------



## bkpeerless (Apr 30, 2014)

There are tooooooooo many console exclusive xbox game come on pc but sony hardly much so i went for console and bought ps3 ..


----------



## Gollum (Apr 30, 2014)

bkpeerless said:


> There are tooooooooo many console exclusive xbox game come on pc but sony hardly much so i went for console and bought ps3 ..



Excellent decision


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 30, 2014)

Would have I got a cookie if I said neither is better?


----------

